# what temp are fatties done at



## sbv32 (Jun 28, 2008)

Did a search and couldn't find quick enough


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2008)

160-165* is right I believe


----------



## coyote (Jun 28, 2008)

well...there ya go..happy fatties to ya..


----------

